# World cup Korea-Greece, Argentina-Nigeria,England-USA



## BgFutbol (Jun 11, 2010)

12 Jun 10:30 South Korea v Greece  2.87 3.10 2.70   
12 Jun 13:00 Argentina v Nigeria  1.44 4.20 8.50   
12 Jun 17:30 England v USA  1.50 4.20 7.00


----------



## BgFutbol (Jun 11, 2010)

Argentina and England are the absolute favorites tommorow. I will not play Korea - Greece as it is the most unnatractive match probably the whole tournament. 

England beat in the last 3 friendlies Japan, Mexico and Egypt. USA lost to Czhech republic and won against Turkey and Australia. I think England will take it.
@1.50 at Bet365

Argentina qualified the hard way to the World cup, but this is one of the favorites, with that team and players they have to be. Nigeria are compact team, with fast runners, but tactically they dont have it to do something against Argentina. Argentina will win it.
@1.50 at Bet365


----------



## basujrajun1110 (Jun 12, 2010)

yahooooooooooo .....

Argentina & Korea won ....

i am so happy .....

Korea 2 - Greece 0 &

Argentina 1 - Nigeria 0


----------

